# hook headlights up direct instead of magneto



## trucker93 (Sep 11, 2012)

how doi i hook up my headlights direct to the battery? they are hooked up to the magento that the higher the throttle is the brighter the lights get. search and couldn't find anything on this ..i just want them to work full power all the time cause i hate having to scream the trottle to be able to see


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Install a switch for the lights.Connect one wire to the lights +,and the other side of the switch connects to the battery +.

That should do it.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey jhngardner367, Can you run that through the ignition switch? Thinking about doing the same thing, and having the assurance that the lights would go off when I shut the tractor off. If you could, it would save a few headaches with dead battery's.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

In line fuse for protection might come in handy.


----------



## crackerjack (Sep 23, 2012)

Thomas said:


> In line fuse for protection might come in handy.


Can anyone help with a electric pto problem. Blowing fuse when engaged wiring all good think it is either module or clutch toro model30159 walk behind would like to eliminate one before buying parts


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Wish I could help,other TFner's w/more knowledge.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes,Bill,you can feed the lights through the switch,from one of the outgoing hot wires,that shut off with the switch. Just DON'T connect it to the wire from the alternator,for the lights,or you'll fry the alternator. 
Most tractors with a 12v fed coil,it's easy to do.
For tractors with a magneto ignition,you turn the key on(engine off),and probe the wires,to find the hot one,that shuts off with the key. That should feed the fuel shut off solenoid. Just tap into it.


----------



## farmallpat (Feb 5, 2012)

How does the mag run the lights? are they 12v. Cant recall ever seeing a mag run headlights before. I have a mag on my farmall a 1946 with ele start. Power for lights run of amp meter with inline fuse.I still use hand crank to start sometimes if battery runs down. At low rpms lights still not that bright. Make sure you have a 60 amp or better alt/gen. The 4in lamps are only so bright.Maybe you have bigger lamps?
The amp output and v/r are the key to bright lights as well as rpm's. smaller pulley on alt will speed it up and lights may be brighter at low rpm's. 
Let me know how the mag runs the lights.Does your mag reg the voltage? Is voltage adjustable? 6 or 12 volt? What make and model mag are you using?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

farmallpat,we're talking about a lawn tractor engine,with a magneto-induction alternator,not a farm tractor. They are what you call a dual-mag alternator. They put out AC voltage on both wires,but one side has a diode to convert it to 12vdc,for charging. The other side puts out ac voltage for the lights,so when the engine speed drops, the lights dim. 
If there is only 1 wire,it is usually a dc-only ,3- 5 amp system,for charging. Dual mag systems will have 2 wires,one with a "bulge "at the connector. That bulge is the diode that converts the ac voltage to dc. 12v/5- 10 amps. The ARMATURE(coil),is what supplies spark for the engine,on a different magnet system.


----------

